# Que-Chan..



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I wasnt sure where to put this as it is image heavy but Louis reminded me about this little guy and I'm not sure who knows about him his name is Que-Chan (pronounced KOO-CHAN)

he was originally on a credit card for the aiful corporation










I used to have a phone dangler of him (cant find it atm though) and I find it funny how much he looks like Zero


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

yes he does look like zero, how sweet.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He does look like him


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, he really does resemble Zero. They are both adorable!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

he is cute ive seen soft toys (and other bits of memorabilia) of him being sold on ebay 

he does look like Zero


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

yea he's famous in japan..there are a series of ads he did and the craze in japan was huge


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

LOL how cute! Zero looks so much like him! He can be a Que-Chan impersonator!


----------

